# Angel.Aura is now a moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that Angel.Aura has joined the Italian moderator crew.

Please wait at least a week before you start sending strange requests to her. 

Mike


----------



## Jana337

mkellogg said:


> Please wait at least a week before you start sending strange requests to her.


This is what I call optimism. 

Ma davvero, ragazzi, non rompete troppo.


----------



## giovannino

Complimenti, Laura! Non riesco a immaginare una moderatrice più moderata (della serie _famous last words_?). Sarà un onore e un piacere essere moderati da te
No, sul serio, sai quanto ti stimo e ti faccio i miei migliori auguri!



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ma davvero, ragazzi, non rompete troppo.


 
E' per questo che ci hai abbandonati?


----------



## elroy

Congratul.ations and wel.come.


----------



## kittykate

Aaahhh, aspettavo la proclamazione da tempo, e poi me la stavo perdendo...! 

Dopo tanto pensare, ho deciso di regalarti questo, per l'occasione... forse _qualcuno_ non ne sarà molto contento (), ma a me sembrava carino...

Brava Laura, sei già la mia Mod preferita! 

Congratulations!​ 
caterina​


----------



## fsabroso

Welcome to the Other Side!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## ireney

Welcome


----------



## Tagarela

Ciao,

A moderator with this nickname, - Angel.Aura - I believe, shall be, angelical and treat us, poor mortals (no-mods), very kindly, ain't I right? 

Tchau.:


----------



## Angel.Aura

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that Angel.Aura has joined the Italian moderator crew.
> 
> Please wait at least a week before you start sending strange requests to her.
> 
> Mike


Thank you, Mike!!
I was ready for the outing, but I was keeping an eye on the wrong Forum!
  


Jana337 said:


> Ma davvero, ragazzi, non rompete troppo.


Thank you so much Jana!
Ma io a te posso rompere un pochino?


----------



## Angel.Aura

giovannino said:


> Complimenti, Laura! Non riesco a immaginare una moderatrice più moderata (della serie famous last words?). Sarà un onore e un piacere essere moderati da te
> No, sul serio, sai quanto ti stimo e ti faccio i miei migliori auguri!


 Ciao giovannino, 
La stima è assolutamente reciproca.
Grazie degli auguri, ne avrò bisogno. 

PS Ti prego, fa' che non siano le ultime parole famose. Fammi una scenata prima, eh? 



elroy said:


> Congratul.ations and wel.come.


Thank.You El.Roy!!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

kittykate said:


> Aaahhh, aspettavo la proclamazione da tempo, e poi me la stavo perdendo...!
> 
> Dopo tanto pensare, ho deciso di regalarti questo, per l'occasione... forse qualcuno non ne sarà molto contento (), ma a me sembrava carino...
> 
> Brava Laura, sei già la mia Mod preferita!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> caterina


Ciao Caterina!!! 
Non c'è festa senza di te!!! 
E quel regalo... mmmmhhmmm... 
Sta benissimo con lo spumante e i cotillons!



fsabroso said:


> Welcome to the Other Side!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!





ireney said:


> Welcome


Thank you very much, fsabroso and ireney!

Wow!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tagarela said:


> Ciao,
> 
> A moderator with this nickname, - Angel.Aura - I believe, shall be, angelical and treat us, poor mortals (no-mods), very kindly, ain't I right?
> 
> Tchau.:


Ciao Tagarela,
Absolutely right! 

Obrigada!

PS Do you know they taught me how to BAN members?


----------



## gatto

OK, beccata! Multiple posts! Mi costringi a utilizzare il 'Report a post'!

Bisous Y Hugs


----------



## TimLA

Ahò, a AA!
Hip Hip Hooray!!!!
Two cheers for AA!
How nice for all of us!!!!
Now when will you start the Romanesco forum?


----------



## Angel.Aura

gatto said:


> OK, beccata! Multiple posts! Mi costringi a utilizzare il 'Report a post'!


Sono diventata la maghetta del copia/unisci/sposta e cambia thread!
Occhio, eh??  



TimLA said:


> Ahò, a AA!
> Hip Hip Hooray!!!!
> Two cheers for AA!
> How nice for all of us!!!!
> Now when will you start the Romanesco forum?



Ciao Tim!!! 

I'm going to start the Romanesco Forum _mo' mmo' _(right NOW)! 
Grazie del brindisi, sai quanto io sia sensibile all'articolo  

Laura


----------



## Silvia10975

Chi è diventato cosa? Moderatrice? Mah... io neppure ti conosco. Siamo sicuri che non ci sia uno sbaglio??? 



*COMPLIMENTI LAURA*
* onorata di averti con noi!*​Sono certa che sarai una moderatrice eccellente (ne ho le prove, signori)!
Un abbraccio,
Silvia


----------



## Alan7075

Non ci posso credere.... è qui la festa?

Ed i palloncini? Ed i cappellini a punta e le trombette di carta? 
No, dico, e gli spogliarellisti 

Complimenti, non avrei saputo immaginare un'altra persona.

Mi raccomando, però, da stasera a letto presto e bere con ... moderazione 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## giovannino

Alan7075 said:


> Non ci posso credere.... è qui la festa?


 
E' una festa improntata alla _moderazione_



> No, dico, e gli spogliarellisti


 
E tu che ci stai a fare? Cominciamo con quegli occhiali...


----------



## kittykate

Alan7075 said:


> Ed i palloncini? Ed i cappellini a punta e le trombette di carta?
> No, dico, e gli spogliarellisti


 
Eh, ma scusate, il mio _party hunk_, lassù, non l'ha visto nessuno? 
E' uno solo, ma piuttosto _bono_, mi pare...no? 

caterina


----------



## Vanda

Am I late for the party?

Mais "uma anja", quero dizer, um anjo do nosso lado!

Benvenuta Laurinha!

It's great having you on the team.





​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Laura!  In bocca al lupo.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Angel.Aura

s10975 said:


> Chi è diventato cosa? Moderatrice? Mah... io neppure ti conosco. Siamo sicuri che non ci sia uno sbaglio???
> 
> 
> 
> *COMPLIMENTI LAURA*
> * onorata di averti con noi!*​Sono certa che sarai una moderatrice eccellente (ne ho le prove, signori)!
> Un abbraccio,
> Silvia


SuperSilvia!!!
Non sono io ad essere brava, *è la mia insegnante a essere un fenomeno di donna!!!*   

E' un piacere 'lavorare' con te, mia cara.
Mmmuack!


----------



## Siberia

Ciao Angel,
  Buon divertimento!!!!!!! ed Auguri

Siberia


----------



## Angel.Aura

Alan7075 said:


> Non ci posso credere.... è qui la festa?
> 
> Ed i palloncini? Ed i cappellini a punta e le trombette di carta?
> No, dico, e gli spogliarellisti
> 
> Complimenti, non avrei saputo immaginare un'altra persona.
> 
> Mi raccomando, però, da stasera a letto presto e bere con ... moderazione


Caro il mio Alan 
Qui, l'unico a bere con moderazione è MünchnerFax!!
Grazie mille, sei un tesoro 



giovannino said:


> E tu che ci stai a fare? Cominciamo con quegli occhiali...


Infatti, tutti bravi a parlare, ma poi, quando si tratta di dare in buon esempio...  



kittykate said:


> Eh, ma scusate, il mio _party hunk_, lassù, non l'ha visto nessuno?
> E' uno solo, ma piuttosto _bono_, mi pare...no?
> 
> caterina


Cara la mia Caterina,
Ma che ne vogliono capire 'sti due, di favolosi spogliarellisti???
Ovviamente, il 'pensiero' era stato apprezzato dalla sottoscritta!! 
Lo 'spacchetto' a casa, con tutta calma, eh?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome aboard, big mouse!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vanda said:


> Am I late for the party?
> 
> Mais "uma anja", quero dizer, um anjo do nosso lado!
> 
> Benvenuta Laurinha!
> 
> It's great having you on the team.
> ​


Vandinha,  you're always on time!
Thank you for your warm welcome 
Beijinhos!



TrentinaNE said:


> Complimenti, Laura!  In bocca al lupo.
> 
> Elisabetta


Elisabetta!!
Grazie mille, già ci manchi  sniff... sob... (tienimi d'occhio, eh?) 



Siberia said:


> Ciao Angel,
> Buon divertimento!!!!!!! ed Auguri
> 
> Siberia


Cara la mia Siberia! 
Grazie per gli auguri e per il benvenuto, sei sempre impagabile 

Laura


----------



## Angel.Aura

Paulfromitaly said:


> Welcome aboard, big mouse!


Paulie! 
Tu quoque! 

A proposito, come dicono gli inglesi, _stay in bell_ (*), che alla prima mossa falsa come minimo ti sommergo di minacciosissimi PM!  

 Grazie, grazie e grazie 

Laura 

_ (*) hai notato che inglese, sì ?!?! Ah ah ah ah!_


----------



## rocamadour

Basta assentarsi per qualche giorno e subito succede di tutto!  Stavo quasi per perdermi il grande evento...​ 
*  COMPLIMENTISSIMI PER L'INCARICO!  *​ 
... e ovviamente buon lavoro! ​


----------



## GavinW

Congrats! (To you on your appointment, nonche' to Mike and co for picking you!)

EDIT: ...I'm still tempted to Report a Post, on the grounds this thread belongs on the Congrats sub-forum! ;-)


----------



## Angel.Aura

rocamadour said:


> Basta assentarsi per qualche giorno e subito succede di tutto!  Stavo quasi per perdermi il grande evento...​
> *  COMPLIMENTISSIMI PER L'INCARICO!  *​
> ... e ovviamente buon lavoro! ​


*Grazie rocamadour!*​Sei un tesoro  e con foreri come te, in giro per il Forum, il lavoro è un enorme piacere!


----------



## Angel.Aura

GavinW said:


> Congrats! (To you on your appointment, nonche' to Mike and co for picking you!)
> 
> EDIT: ...I'm still tempted to Report a Post, on the grounds this thread belongs on the Congrats sub-forum! ;-)


*Ciao Gavin!*

 Thank you so much  

I have to confess that it took me *hours* to understand that my appoinment was announced here... 
Maybe the Report-a-Post would have been a good solution, after all  

Laura


----------



## bubu7

È un piacere farti gli auguri, cara *Angel*.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie mille, bubu7  lo apprezzo moltissimo.
Spero di riuscire a fare del mio meglio. 


Laura


----------

